# Verkaufe Conrad LED Streifen 10V 4W



## maxi (16 April 2008)

Bis auf 2-3 blaue Streifen nun alles verkauft.
Ging ja schnell weg.

- geschlossen -



*Best.-*


----------



## ramazz0tti (16 April 2008)

moin,

wozu wohl die funktion "link auf diesen artikel" dort da sein koennte?

weiss: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=150600
blau: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=150613
gruen: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=150626
gelb: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=150639
rot: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=150652

das mit dem kekslosen per url weitergebbaren warenkorb funktioniert nur bei reichelt ...


----------



## maxi (17 April 2008)

Danke dir,

ist nett.


----------



## maxi (18 April 2008)

EDIT:

sind nun nur noch 

150613-LN
OS-LM01A-B1 LED-LINEARLIGHT 10 ... 
Blau
10 V/DC
OS-LM01A-B1
-

BLAUE STREIFEN

Dazu 2 Trafos 150780 und Anschlusstecker vorhanden.

Die anderen sind nun verkauft.


----------



## godi (18 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Waren für eine Anwendung auf Reserve gedacht und sind nen ganzen Schwung nun über.
> Sind neu und unbenutzt, 16 Monate alt, in Zarges Alu Case verpackt gelagert. (Die Case verkaufe ich nicht! und mich erst gar nicht danach fragen!)
> Wer welche braucht mich mal anschrieben dann setze ich mich hin und sortiere ihn die Farben raus.
> Rot, Weiss und Blau sind einige da.
> ...



Maxi schreibst du immer weiß auf weiß? 

godi


----------



## maxi (18 April 2008)

In der Mitte der Österreichischen Flagge ist auch ein kleiner Weisser Adler


----------



## godi (18 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> In der Mitte der Österreichischen Flagge ist auch ein kleiner Weisser Adler



Da ist mir ja in der Schule dann richtig was verschwiegen worden! 
Ich habe immer nur gelernt das die Flagge Rot Weiß Rot ist!


----------



## maxi (19 April 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Da ist mir ja in der Schule dann richtig was verschwiegen worden!
> Ich habe immer nur gelernt das die Flagge Rot Weiß Rot ist!


 
In der Mitte ein kleiner weisser Adler auf weissen Grund.
Wusstest du das nicht?


----------

